# Carver ICB 03 Kettenführung



## BIKERTHOM66 (14. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mein neues CARVER ICB 03 gerne mit einer Kettenführung ausrüsten.

Am Bike verbaut: Kurbelgarnitur: SRAM XX1 34T*Abstufung: *1-fach (34 Zähne)

Kann mir jemand eine gute empfehlen, ev. Das Produkt Truvativ X0 Single ?

Danke vorab!


----------



## ravenkiller (16. Februar 2016)

Ultraleichte KeFü.Geteilt unten/oben verwendbar.Prototyp von IBC Mitglied BommelMaster...top Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKERTHOM66 (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo, sieht echt gut aus. Aber ich möchte noch den Schutz für das Kettenblatt, falls man mal aufsetzt.
Mein Händler hat jetzt angeblich ein Produkt das passt. Das se
he ich morgen (20.02.16).Wenn ich die Bilder meines Neuen mache bin ich mal auf die Meinungen gespannt.
Schönes Wochenende;-)


----------



## BIKERTHOM66 (20. Februar 2016)

Habe mein ICB heute abgeholt,

Kettenführung von Truvativ (X0 Single) ist montiert.

Bin mal gespannt aufs Frühjahr wenn ich mein neues Teil fahren werde!


----------

